# Farm Camping in France



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Has any one tried farm camping in France?

There seems to be a system similar to our CLs but perhaps under advertised.

At www.bienvenue-a-la-ferme.com there seems to be a range of quiet spots available.

Pick a departement.Type Camping Car in Mots cles and in my case tick Animaux and it does seem to display a number of delightful campings.

Might be another string to the France Passion bow.

Nick


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

this link is not especially dedicaded for mh. owner...

The owner of the " fermes " ( farms ) would surely wish that you sleep in the bed of the ferme ( hébergements )....

But I can ask by my french forum friends...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Duc Please ask and let us know

You can select many of the farms on the web site and will see that they accept tents and have 'branchement eleqtrique',one or two even have photos of caravans.

Thanks

A Bientot
Nick


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> Has any one tried farm camping in France?
> 
> There seems to be a system similar to our CLs but perhaps under advertised.
> 
> ...


We came across one of these while in France this year. Small friendly quiet site with some electric hookups. Very reasonably priced. We had hook up & mains tap & drain & the chare was under €10 . There were also toilets, free hot showers dishwahing & laundry. Picnic table were also scattered about. I will fish the details out and put in the database.

We have decided that these little sites are much better than the larger municipal sites.
Motorhomer


----------

